# Absent alot?



## 17127 (Nov 9, 2006)

Okay Im 17 and ive had crohns since I was 12. Its getting very bad lately, I get a flare up that lasts around a week at least once a month.Anyways, i dont goto school because when I did go i was absent more than I was there because of it.I am working now, when my stomache isn't bad work is usually fine... but when i get a flare up like right now i think they get mad at me...2 weeks ago i missed 4 days straight. They gave me a big hassle when I came back.Well now i have a flare up again and called in sick last night, and probly will again tonight. Are they ever going to be mad.Anyone else in a similar situation?


----------



## 22144 (Aug 6, 2005)

Do your teachers know you have Crohn's disease?


----------



## smiley (Dec 28, 2004)

I do not have a situation like that but here are two things to look into:1) Home-schooling2) Filing for disabilitiy- I'm not sure if Chron's is something listed for a disibility though.


----------



## 18398 (Nov 11, 2006)

Wot u said is so true i have that probelm too the absent people know about ym probelm but other teachers don't so they treat me like i buck off !


----------



## 18398 (Nov 11, 2006)

I missed a lot of time off in year 8 about 70% or less i was off school and now today iahve not as much time off but quite a bit ,and the front office people are moody with me and not very nice to me ! i hate it when i don't fill well as i have to go to them !


----------



## 16497 (Nov 14, 2006)

MY son missed half of 7th grade, and now in 8th grade, he was already absent so much that I had to put him in home study. Luckily, I am a middle school teacher and a friend of mine from my school will be his home study teacher. I am very concerned about his future. I don't know what to do for high school next year. In some of the other posts, I read that schools are not very tolerant or understanding about IBS. What have other teens done about high school?


----------



## 14989 (Aug 3, 2006)

I'm a teen in High School. I can't imagine my IBS is as severe as your son's, simply because he's missing all that school.I do miss a bit more school than my friends but I have never and will never consider home schooling.I would try to speak with the High School to see if they will make special arrangements. For example, later classes, etc. I'm sure your son will be able to fit in the core classes (Math, English, etc) and have enough free periods that his school day will be very short or spaced out.Hopefully he won't have to miss the High School experience.Good luck!


----------



## 16772 (Apr 3, 2005)

ok So im a little out of high school but... Do you have more than one high school? mabey theres a smalller one he could attend. Talk to the counclers and school nurse. He should be able to get a special pass to use the "handicaped" bathroom, which is not one of those multiple stall ones. High School is alot like middle school when it comes to home study BUT they are required to provide a tutor. look into the ADA act and some of the law websites. Good Luck for you and your son


----------



## 20663 (Jul 8, 2005)

my school has allowences for people with chronic illnesses. when the nurse realized i was missing so much school b/c of ibs, we got a dr's note, and she put me on the list. it's really helpful, cuz while ur still absent, ur teachers are legitimately aware why, and you cant be penalized if the absence is due to your chronic illness.plus you get a special bathroom pass to go anytime you need to.


----------



## 22859 (Nov 18, 2006)

yeah i have ibs and have been in and out of school this fall. i've been out for a month this time and they've been sending me work to do at home so i can have my own schedule. it's boarding school and they don't want to have to deal with chronic illnesses but i'm hoping to head back next saturday! hopefully they'll let me!


----------



## AllStrZ (May 6, 2006)

You guys think you had a problem.... I was a 15-16 , sophmore year in high school. I always gave doctor notes to my teachers and everything. I was absent a whole lot, and i kept failing, they told me don't worry at the end of the marking period you will pass. My parents go up to parent teacher conference, they tell me to do an extra credit project, which i completed. I get my report card, and i failed every class. They didn't understand nothing. After that i applied for home schooling, and this is the second year i've been on it, and now i'm a senior, graduating without a hassle.


----------



## 23736 (Mar 27, 2007)

Im in year 12 which is i dont in american terms. i didnt want to get a job so i stayed on at school. well all my ibs started when i was about 14 so i missed about 75% of that year and about 30% of the next - which included all the important exams!. now my head of 6th form teacher was going to kick me out. i dont get paid my ema - education maintenance allowence - as i am not in school for a full 16 hours a week as i am always home with cramps, d & c etc.. so he rang my mum, my mother explained i have ibs and that he should look up in detail at what it is. he never used to batter an eye lid when i got called in his office and i said i had ibs he acted as if i had a head ache or something! but now he knows what it is he isnt what id say understanding but he knows and i know - i looked it up- that he cant kick me out of school for having a chronic illness. so ive been entered in all but one of my exams and shall be taking them next term which is stressfull but worth the qualifications! the down side is i have no money! but that life i suppose! just keep your head up high and if worse come to worse, read the terms and agreements of your school and see what they say about illness's. they should send home work or encourange you to come in a bit a week. i can come in whenever i like so its good if im feelin good for a couple of hours as i only live 15 minutes away from my school so if i need the toilet - i refuse to use the school ones as i had an unpleasent expierience with younger girls saying "err someone stinks" which u can imagine is very very embarrassing! - i hold it in for 15 mons which is bad i no but run like the wind and get home! if the school doesnt understand, pick another!


----------



## 16497 (Nov 14, 2006)

My son has been on an over-the-counter supplement called Digestive Advantage for IBS (there are different Digestive Advantages for different diseases)for two months. Since then, he has greatly improved. His cramps are almost gone and he has only gotten sick twice.I am hoping his doctor will clear him to return to school in May. He really wants to graduate with his friends from 8th grade.


----------



## 19568 (Apr 17, 2007)

Aw wow. I totally understand the whole ibs & absent thing. I've had ibs ever since I was about 8years old, and one year I missed about 115days of school. In my 7th/8th grade year, it was such a struggle because none of the highschools i applied for accepted me, probably because I had no marks on my report cards due to my prolonged absenses over the years. I've tried just about everything: therapy, home schooling, schooling in a hospital, psychologists, meds, herbal meds. yuuup. Eventually I did get accepted into a highschool that I wanted to go to, and I was put on a special plan to finish off the rest of grade8. Basically, If its 5days I had to go to school.. I went 3 out of those 5 days. And the other 2 days got a bit of tutoring and did my work at home. The 3 days I was there, I went to class for 3 dubjects, then did the rest of my work downstairs in the office.. where there was also a private washroom where none of the other students used. So it was okaaay in the end. But it's still a struggle, living with IBS and going to school. You should have a serious talk with your teachers/pricipal with your parents too, and get backup from doctors or anything that will help. Anywho, I hope all works out well for you.


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

We have many teens and children with IBS who miss lots of school. It is really important that your parents contact the school and let them know of your illness.Some of this can be treated with medications, and also therapy - there is hope. We had one teen who missed out on two full years of her school due to IBS and was at the end of her rope - her gastroenterologist referred her for clinical hypnotherapy which helped her get back to school and she is fine now.There is help - please look into this - I have spoken with lots of moms and kids who didnt know what else to do after lots of trips to the doc and meds, etc. There are lots of research studies on it too.If you need support, we are all here to help - just ask!Take care.


----------

